# Lobby Introductions



## cookjw1969 (Feb 11, 2005)

Looking up profiles is a drag. Too slow! Everyone here obviously likes speed so...

John
Chesapeake, VA
2005 Altima SE-R, Sheer Silver (lower profile color does not attract unnessessary attention :waving: of the law enforcement community  ), 100% stock (less maintanence)

Don't be shy. Say Hi!


----------



## Aznphoenix (Feb 22, 2005)

Chandler Wood
Rancho Palos Verdes, CA.
2005 Altima SE-R 6 spd, code red. 

js bought it about 3 days ago. I love it so far and cant wait to feel all its power after the break in period.


----------

